# What is this stem plant?



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Top view









And in the middle of the tank the same plant but zoomed out (just in front of Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae)









Was sold as Ludwigia glandulosa, but I think it may be Ludwigia repens or Ludwigia repens 'rubin'. (Nitrates are high and my lighting is 6700 K so red doesn't show great in this aquarium....if it is rubin it may not be red because of my set-up)

Can anyone confirm what this plant is?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you hit the nail on the head...... Looks to be Ludwigia repens 'Rubin' to me. Just an educated guess, BUT did you happen to pick it up at Pet Smart?

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Stuart,

Wasn't Pet Smart....It was actually an Aqua flora stem cell culture labelled as Ludwigia glandulosa. I must say that the plants were very healthy, but I will notify them because this is obviously not that plant.


----------

